# Wtf



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

TSS Spider Vajazzle (2 Pack) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


Just why? :lol2:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

been putting the blackpool shop stuff on all day


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Whenever I go out, if I meet a bird, I *always *check for arachnid style jewelry around the pubic area before considering any form of sexual interaction !!

God knows why women want to do this :bash:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Veyron said:


> Whenever I go out, if I meet a bird, I *always *check for arachnid style jewelry around the pubic area before considering any form of sexual interaction !!
> 
> God knows why women want to do this :bash:


See I'd love for it to happen, it would give me the chance to pretend to remove the cobwebs.... :lol2:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Biggys said:


> See I'd love for it to happen, it would give me the chance to pretend to remove the cobwebs.... :lol2:


I have cobwebs, but no spiders :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Veyron said:


> I have cobwebs, but no spiders :whistling2:


Well I'm sure as hell not removing your cobwebs :gasp:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biggys said:


> TSS Spider Vajazzle (2 Pack) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
> 
> 
> Just why? :lol2:


Make sure you model it for us :no1:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Biggys said:


> Well I'm sure as hell not removing your cobwebs :gasp:


Hahaha No toys, just bring a duster :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Veyron said:


> Hahaha No toys, just bring a duster :2thumb:


Dont you mean a swab :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Make sure you model it for us :no1:


What is the man equivilant? a Pejazzle? I dunno, all I know Is I'm not sticking anything shiney on it... :lol2:



If you want to, feel free!!!

To yourself...not me, just to clarify

:lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Veyron said:


> Hahaha No toys, just bring a duster :2thumb:


I'm pretty sure you are a dude...so still, no :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biggys said:


> What is the man equivilant? a Pejazzle? I dunno, all I know Is I'm not sticking anything shiney on it... :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn it i missed Halloween :lol2:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Veyron said:


> Hahaha No toys, just bring a duster :2thumb:


you are wrong lol if you ever come to mine i will be sending my mother out


----------



## DAZLER (Oct 18, 2012)

Biggys said:


> TSS Spider Vajazzle (2 Pack) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
> 
> 
> Just why? :lol2:


if you do come across it.. just make sure the fangs aren't real.. that could be prettttttttttttty painful.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Darn it i missed Halloween :lol2:


Just get some Extra sequins and make it a christmas hat :Na_Na_Na_Na:



pcharlton said:


> you are wrong lol if you ever come to mine* i will be sending my mother out*


 
To dust him off or? :gasp:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

You guys all missed my swab comment *sigh*. The tags are starting to look a little dirty lmao


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

selina20 said:


> You guys all missed my swab comment *sigh*. The tags are starting to look a little dirty lmao


 
That is who the thread started...they are all my tags :blush:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biggys said:


> That is who the thread started...they are all my tags :blush:


You didnt need to drag the thread into the gutter before it started did you lol


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> you are wrong lol if you ever come to mine i will be sending my mother out


Does she have a duster ? :lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

selina20 said:


> You didnt need to drag the thread into the gutter before it started did you lol


No....but seriously it's me :lol2:



Changed it, now so there is no excuse for the thread to be closed


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biggys said:


> No....but seriously it's me :lol2:


And im sure the forum owner does not condone pimping any kind of cat XD


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

selina20 said:


> And im sure the forum owner does not condone pimping any kind of cat XD


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biggys said:


> :lol2::lol2:


The tag has gone i told ya


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Veyron said:


> Does she have a duster ? :lol2:


dont know you better bring your own i think you might need it:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

pcharlton said:


> not know you better bring your own i think you might need it:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Im sure you have an escaped pigeon somewhere lmao


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

selina20 said:


> The tag has gone i told ya


I removed it :lol2:

Just didn't need to give the mods a reason to close the thread 



pcharlton said:


> dont know you better bring your own i think you might need it:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:



selina20 said:


> Im sure you have an escaped pigeon somewhere lmao


LOL what?


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

selina20 said:


> Im sure you have an escaped pigeon somewhere lmao


lol they dont come back think the dog had them:lol2::lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

pcharlton said:


> lol they dont come back think the dog had them:lol2::lol2:


regurged feathers?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

selina20 said:


> regurged feathers?


 
What if they made a whole range of animal related Vagazzles....like Birds...cats...dogs...all sorts...


I might have a business venture started here :gasp:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biggys said:


> What if they made a whole range of animal related Vagazzles....like Birds...cats...dogs...all sorts...
> 
> 
> I might have a business venture started here :gasp:


How would you vagazzle a bird?


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, now the snail keepers look normal. :lol2:



selina20 said:


> How would you vagazzle a bird?


With great difficulty and a good knowledge of avian anatomy? :lol:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

MustLoveSnails said:


> Well, now the snail keepers look normal. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> With great difficulty and a good knowledge of avian anatomy? :lol:


Lmao can see someone now with a handlens and a budgie :lol2:


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Lmao can see someone now with a handlens and a budgie :lol2:


:lol2: :lol2: Poor budgie.


Biggys said:


> What is the man equivilant? a Pejazzle? :


An Edward Cullen.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Biggys said:


> What if they made a whole range of animal related Vagazzles....like Birds...cats...dogs...all sorts...
> 
> 
> I might have a business venture started here :gasp:


 



selina20 said:


> How would you vagazzle a bird?


 
OMG....NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Not vajazzles on animals, I meant jajazzles for humans shaped like animals....


OFMG *jumps off cliff*


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biggys said:


> OMG....NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> Not vajazzles on animals, I meant jajazzles for humans shaped like animals....
> 
> ...


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

selina20 said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


Why does life continue to mock me


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

Biggys said:


> Why does life continue to mock me


Oh its not just life, its people, animals, passing clouds.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biggys said:


> Why does life continue to mock me


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

MustLoveSnails said:


> Oh its not just life, its people, animals, passing clouds.


I know 

:lol2:



selina20 said:


> image


Well that's a win :lol2:


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

selina20 said:


> image


:gasp: That picture is meant to be private!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

MustLoveSnails said:


> :gasp: That picture is meant to be private!


Its by that Tinkebell woman who does odd things to animals. She got in so much trouble for doing it to over 100 snails


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Its by that Tinkebell woman who does odd things to animals. She got in so much trouble for doing it to over 100 snails
> 
> image


Is she on here? :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biggys said:


> Is she on here? :lol2:


Errrrm no i hope not lol she stuffs ponies to make them into my little ponies lol


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Its by that Tinkebell woman who does odd things to animals. She got in so much trouble for doing it to over 100 snails
> 
> image


Oh dear, and I thought the snail graffiti guy was bad. 

They call me crazy but at least I don't paint my pets. :lol:



selina20 said:


> Errrrm no i hope not lol she stuffs ponies to make them into my little ponies lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

MustLoveSnails said:


> Oh dear, and I thought the snail graffiti guy was bad.
> 
> They call me crazy but at least I don't paint my pets. :lol:


Well i suppose you could get confused between nail and snail if you had a lisp :lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Errrrm no i hope not lol she stuffs ponies to make them into my little ponies lol


WTF :gasp:



MustLoveSnails said:


> Oh dear, and I thought the snail graffiti guy was bad.


that is just cool though :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Her "art"


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Her "art"
> 
> image


 
And this kids....with why you don't smoke crack!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biggys said:


> And this kids....with why you don't smoke crack!


That made me giggle somewhat


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Her "art"
> 
> image


I'm going to go watch the kyary ponponpon video until my brain seizures into forgetting that.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

MustLoveSnails said:


> I'm going to go watch the kyary ponponpon video until my brain seizures into forgetting that.


Wonder if we can vajazzle her brain in the name of art?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Wonder if we can vajazzle her brain in the name of art?


Do it!!! :gasp:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biggys said:


> Do it!!! :gasp:


It might be diseased though. You do it


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

selina20 said:


> It might be diseased though. You do it


 
I'm crazy anyway, she'd probably catch full retard off me... :lol2:


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

Omfg. Lmfao. Wtf. Lol pmsl :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Biggys said:


> I'm crazy anyway, she'd probably catch full retard off me... :lol2:


I second this :lol2:

Well this thread put a smile on me mush which is well needed while im working at this time of the morning!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Bab1084 said:


> I second this :lol2:
> 
> Well this thread put a smile on me mush which is well needed while im working at this time of the morning!


:lol2: This is what happens when people get bored XD


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Biggys said:


> TSS Spider Vajazzle (2 Pack) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
> 
> 
> Just why? :lol2:


What? Are you mad?

Shaving / waxing bikini area followed by baby oil.

What's not to like???????? :mf_dribble:


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Lucky Eddie said:


> What? Are you mad?
> 
> Shaving / *waxing bikini* *area* followed by baby oil.
> 
> *What's not to like????????* :mf_dribble:


Im guessing you have never waxed? You have just answered your own question :lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

selina20 said:


> :lol2: This is what happens when people get bored XD


:2thumb:



Lucky Eddie said:


> What? Are you mad?
> 
> Shaving / waxing bikini area followed by baby oil.
> 
> What's not to like???????? :mf_dribble:


The fact it would look like I'm getting tugged by micheal jacksons glove?

:whistling2:



Bab1084 said:


> Im guessing you have never waxed? You have just answered your own question :lol2:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Biggys said:


> TSS Spider Vajazzle (2 Pack) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
> 
> 
> Just why? :lol2:


:gasp:

*added to christmas list*

:blush:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

**louise** said:


> :gasp:
> 
> *added to christmas list*
> 
> :blush:


 

*walks away*


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

**louise** said:


> :gasp:
> 
> *added to christmas list*
> 
> :blush:


Lol you mean they werent there before :gasp:


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Biggys said:


> *walks away*


Pft, whatever :whistling2:



selina20 said:


> Lol you mean they werent there before :gasp:


They are actually cheaper on ebay :jump:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

**louise** said:


> Pft, whatever :whistling2:


Whatever? are you 12? 

Would you like a door to slam? :whistling2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Biggys said:


> Whatever? are you 12?
> 
> Would you like a door to slam? :whistling2:


Now now, play nice.

Some women need a little help to make things look pretty. Although, if you have something that resembles a badger that has been gone over with a lawnmower, then I don't see what a couple of pieces of sparkly stuff will do to help the situation...


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Veyron said:


> Now now, play nice.
> 
> Some women need a little help to make things look pretty. Although, if you have something that resembles a badger that has been gone over with a lawnmower, then I don't see what a couple of pieces of sparkly stuff will do to help the situation...


Tbh i dont even think plating it in gold would ever make it look nice lol


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Veyron said:


> Now now, play nice.
> 
> *Some women need a little help to make things look pretty. Although, if you have something that resembles a badger that has been gone over with a lawnmower, then I don't see what a couple of pieces of sparkly stuff will do to help the situation...*


Are you saying that is what lou looks like? :gasp:


and you told ME to play nice....


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Biggys said:


> Are you saying that is what lou looks like? :gasp:
> 
> 
> and you told ME to play nice....


Haha I have no idea what lou's looks like... 

It was a general comment about ugly _ things-I-can't-mention-in-this-section_ things :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Veyron said:


> Haha I have no idea what lou's looks like...
> 
> It was a general comment about ugly _things-I-can't-mention-in-this-section_ things :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Biggys said:


> Whatever? are you 12?
> 
> Would you like a door to slam? :whistling2:
> 
> ...


Oh you're in trouble now!



Biggys said:


> Are you saying that is what lou looks like? :gasp:
> 
> 
> and you told ME to play nice....





Veyron said:


> Haha I have no idea what lou's looks like...
> 
> It was a general comment about ugly _ things-I-can't-mention-in-this-section_ things :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:gasp: I really don't know what to say... without getting banned.

Lets just say mine looks good enough to eat... 

:mf_dribble:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

**louise** said:


> Lets just say mine looks good enough to eat...
> 
> :mf_dribble:


Kebab meat : victory:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Veyron said:


> Some women need a little help to make things look pretty. Although, if you have something that resembles a badger that has been gone over with a lawnmower, then I don't see what a couple of pieces of sparkly stuff will do to help the situation...












Fun times.


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Veyron said:


> Kebab meat : victory:


:closed:


----------



## CreepyCrawler (Jul 11, 2010)

I just hope they send livestock and vajazzlements in seperate boxes, otherwise that's an accident just waiting to happen :gasp:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

**louise** said:


> :closed:


I'm glad they are :whistling2:




CreepyCrawler said:


> I just hope they send livestock and vajazzlements in seperate boxes, otherwise that's an accident just waiting to happen :gasp:


The scorpions can be used as both pets and jewelry...just put them close enough and they attach themselves :2thumb:


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

It's a free country, but nobody's coming near _mine_ with a belt sander, a spider and a tin of Evo-Stik... :whip:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Rosiemum said:


> It's a free country, but nobody's coming near _mine_ with a belt sander, a spider and a tin of Evo-Stik... :whip:


I'm concerned about the need for a belt-sander :gasp:


----------

